# New to site and bikes: help with dating my first bikes?



## Typhoon64 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm new to the bikes and the appreciation of a schwinn. Saw something on tv and was immediately hooked on old bikes, schwinn and all around history. Two month later I have bought to schwinn sand would like help on years made and some general information on them. Serial numbers seem to come back different. Thank you all!


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 20, 2013)

The way I read this: http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx , the Tiger was made in December 1960.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2013)

The Tiger's serial number was recorded the beginning of December 1960 so that bike was undoubtedly built in 1961 and it's a 1961 model. The date coded serial number is not the build date. The build date would be on average roughly 30+ days after the SN date. What's the number on the Typhoon?

Tom's site is a great resource for someone in this hobby. And whitewalls would really dress up that nice Tiger. http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1961_05.html


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you GT. The number on the Typhoon is DC13033. Yes I see that the tiger came with white walls originally and I would like to restore that. It has Goodyear tires now. Can you please tell me what tires were original to this bike(brand/size)and where I might be able to get them? Also, for a beginner of only a month or so, are these bikes considered a good fine or are they pretty average? I love them which I guess is why  really counts lol. Thank you!!


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 21, 2013)

The tire size for the middle weight Schwinns is 26" x 1-3/4".  That size is NOT the same as 26" x 1..75"  They are not interchangeable.  The 26 x 1-3/4 tire is specifically made for the Schwinn tubular S-7 rim.  The tread was a "brick" pattern.  I don't know what the name of the tire was but it was a Schwinn tire.  The names Westwind and Typhoon come to mind but I don't know which, if either, was the white wall.  Someone will though.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2013)

The original tires would have been Schwinn Westwinds. There are repops out there and the prices from what I have seen start at $75 a pair and up. The Typhoon tires also have a brick tread but they fit the S-2 rims along with others. The S-7 takes a tire that is made just for that rim. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-App...ultDomain_0&hash=item485a2d689b#ht_1239wt_917

So the Typhoon is a 67 model. There are plenty of old Schwinns out there and finding ones from the early 60's and earlier that are unmolested in a #8 condition with original parts gets a little harder.


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry for the dumb question but these tires use tubes right? If so what are the tubes required ? Thank you all so far for the responses. Leaning about this is great. Btw the typhoon has its original tires, they are west winds S7 with brick thread.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 21, 2013)

Have you checked to see if it has a tube in it?


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 22, 2013)

*tubes*

tubes are marked on the box and most of the time on the tube itself.  that will tell you what size fits what tire and they can be purchased most anywhere and are somewhat generic. there is also a puncture proof tube for a little more $ and will hold air better? they sometime do ride a little different with a more solid type tube so to speak. if you are perfectionist Schwinn makes tubes,davis deluxe makes tubes and so on.  once inside nobody will know.  good luck and welcome


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 22, 2013)

"0004" steel wool will make your rims shine! found in most any hardware store or home improvement place. that's if you want em to shine?


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you Zook! Yes I definetly do want them to shine for sure! I've been trying to find out the best ways to make them
shine. The Typhoon especially has rusty rims so I have a lot of work to do that I'm very much looking forward to. Both bikes are all original which is what attracts me(except for the tires on the Tiger and the seat on the Typhoon. Both bikes tires hold air well. I road them both yesterday with my wife and kids as they road there " modern" bikes. What a joy it was riding these bikes so much fun. The Tiger is a bit easier to ride because of the 2 speed but I kinda enjoyed riding the Typhoon alittle bit more because it feels like a solid tank. I'm looking forward to replace the few parts that aren't original on these bikes back to original and a cold winter working in my garage all alone in peace. If I can keep my youngest one the 2 year old away from the bikes lol. I have a question, the Tiger is missing a spoke in its front rim. Is this easily fixed or would I need to replace the rim all together? Also I'm a tall guy 6'2,the bikes feel fine because I raised the seats but is it possible to raise the handle bars up higher to make it more comfortable? My wife says I look awkward like I'm trying to reach down to reach the handle bars. I know you can loosen the bolt and all but is it safe and ok to raise handle bars to higher height? Thank you all! I welcome all suggestions and advice.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2013)

I use a brass bristle brush and Turtle Wax Chrome Polish and rust remover on rims that are not totally rusted. Works good around the nipples and gets to the rust in the knurling. A front spoke is a piece of cake to replace. If you don't want to mess with it a bike shop will do it for a couple bucks. 

The Typhoon should have a height limit marked on the stem and there is a minimum insertion for all stems. Raising it to much could cause damage to the bike and to you. For your size you might be better off getting an extended stem or maybe a set of bars like a medium rise BMX type. Sting Ray bars might be a bit to much and would look goofy.

Not sure if raising the stem and adding a set of tourist bars would be enough extra rise but it's worth a shot. Check out the Speedster's bars.


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have steel wool "000". Is that good? Will it work on the very rusty rims on the Typhoon?


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Why is restoring chrome to its original shine so much fun  cleaned up this Delta headlight on my 1960 Scwhinn Tiger.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 27, 2013)

That is beautiful, and the Tiger looks a year newer. It's actually a 1961 model.


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks and just the light. Had alittle time while the little one napped so went down to garage and had some fun.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 27, 2013)

Your tiger is a 2 speed kickback............your black enamel  Typhoon is a 67........
 Lee


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes it is, and that 2 speed comes in handy. It's still tough on hills which I have many here but what a great ride. Just got back from an 1 hr ride on the old thing.


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 27, 2013)

The Tiger is a pretty nice score, it looks like something that I would rush out to buy if it popped up on the local CL. The Radiant Green bikes are somewhat unusual, as this color was only used for a few years and was only used on mid-range and better models. And the Tiger looks to be in really nice shape. Looks like the fork on the Tiger is bent backwards a bit, not unusual on these old bikes. A competent bike shop can re-align the fork for you (though you will have to remove it from the bike first), and likely the bike will ride better as a result.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you so Geoff. I love hearing and learning about the history of the bikes. As a new guy I really enjoy all the knowledge you all have. I must say I can't notice a bent fork on the bike, I just looked at it. It rides great!


----------

